# Colnago brand kit sizing



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,,just wondering if anyone here wearing some colnago jersey and bib,specifically the new master racing kits,,just want to know the sizing,are they comparable to other italian fit brands like castelli,giordana??,,im wearing large mostly on bib then meduim on jersey,I badly needed your help,,thanks a lot..

Colnago Master Racing Jersey Black - Excel Sports


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

FWIW, I usually wear large bibs, but need XXL Colnago bibs. For the shirts, I regularly wear an XL, but need XXL when choosing Colnago.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

My experience is they tend to run small


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks guys for your time to share your thoughts..


----------

